# ATI Tool lagging



## Pete1burn (Feb 21, 2009)

I just installed my 4850X2, and downloaded ATI Tool to try it out.

It lags my system, like typing in this window lags a few seconds behind and it types one letter at a time. 

When I mouse over it, I see this:







Any ideas?


----------



## erocker (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm quite sure your card isn't supported.


----------



## Pete1burn (Feb 21, 2009)

The notes say "Full support for all ATI and NVIDIA cards. Only X1950 Pro overclocking is not supported."

Are the release notes old?  Not trying to sound snide, just curious.


----------



## erocker (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes, the release notes are old.  I believe 0.26 was released at the end of 2006.


----------



## Pete1burn (Feb 21, 2009)

Gotcha.  Thanks for the help and fast responses.


----------



## erocker (Feb 21, 2009)

My pleasure.  Though it's also not supported with your card, you can try the 0.27 beta and see if you can get some features to work. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=45596&highlight=ATi+tool+0.27


----------



## tails (Mar 6, 2009)

erocker said:


> I'm quite sure your card isn't supported.



It's quite the same thing that happened to me, with same vga and version of atitool.
While the system was busy I noticed in the ati overdrive tab that the activity indicator of Catalyst was set on 98 %, but when I closed the program atitool the indicator showed again 0 %.
Do you think it was dangerous or harmful for the gpu, considering that the gpu model was incompatible with the software (as you said in your post)?
Thanks .


----------



## nafets (Mar 7, 2009)

The release notes are *old*. The program is *old*.

Until it's fully updated to support current cards, or it's mysterious successor is released, just stop using it with your *new* HD4850X2.

Problems solved...


----------



## hat (Mar 9, 2009)

.27 beta 3 is the current verion... however, as the name implies, it is in beta


----------



## jagass (Mar 9, 2009)

Some stuffs are maybe not compatible...


----------

